# Latte art in smaller cups



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

I drink a lot of flat whites at home and just wondered if anyone has any good tips on getting good latte art into the smaller sized cups. I've got some great 150ml cups from Loveramics but struggle due to the small amount of milk that I'm pouring. Often end up spilling it!

Anyone got any good tips or should I just drink bigger drinks!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gary5709 said:


> I drink a lot of flat whites at home and just wondered if anyone has any good tips on getting good latte art into the smaller sized cups. I've got some great 150ml cups from Loveramics but struggle due to the small amount of milk that I'm pouring. Often end up spilling it!
> 
> Anyone got any good tips or should I just drink bigger drinks!


Keep practising.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Slightly different technique - same thing just smaller

Harder to get right

Make sure you have a decent pointed spout


----------



## Snowley (Dec 27, 2016)

I often find this too. I guess it is practice makes perfect on this occasion!


----------



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. Will keep on practising!!!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a 6oz Loveramics tulip cup for my daughter's flat whites. I wish I'd bought more of them now.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

very true, practice practice and good fluid microfoam is the key..at home I make flat white in a 150 ml cup too and it is quite hard..at work we use 190 ml cups

how much coffee do you dose into the basket and what is your typical output?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have some Loveramics cups too, tulip and ordinary. The latte art works best for me (assuming I have the milk right for once) when I don't even think about it. Practice is the answer, get it into your muscle memory so that it's automatic.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I know what you mean Rob. My best latte art has been when I've been making a drink for friends - and even Glenn of this forum - chatting and paying no attention to the pour. Made it look easy, but as soon as I try to do it properly it all goes pear-shaped! Scotford seems to be able to create masterpieces in tiny demitasse and cortado glasses but for us mere mortals a bigger cup with a round bottom seems more forgiving.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sort of the same for me. I try to hard and always mess Ian's up while mine is always pretty decent . . . ish!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I always mess up my wife's and mines much better.

I tell her it's because I'm under too much pressure


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Those 9 bar can be a killer!


----------

